# I'm not sure what happened



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok here's the story, when I was about 12 years old I had a small fish, it's just a local fish, then I put it in a very cold water because I want to see what would happen, then after a moment the small fish float, so I thought that it's dead, and because I'm just a kid tried to pump it, and it moved! It's still alive...

Do you have any idea about that?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Artificial respiration for fish does work. :thumb:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Artificial respiration for fish does work. :thumb:


Cool, but I think I still need more opinions


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's one. You're an idiot.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

:thumb: opcorn:


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Id like to lift up your little kid butt and dunk you in some very cold water....just to see what would happen.

I have to agree with CrabbyMatty------YOU'RE and idiot.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

CrabbyMatty said:


> Here's one. You're an idiot.


Now now... that sort of personal attack is not permitted.

We were all 12 once... :thumb:


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

It probably has a lot of pent up anger. You might want to feed it to your cat before it tries to do the same to you.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Mod edit: please refrain from personal attacks. Further violations will result in a locking of your thread.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

I'm a little confused, is the fish still alive today?


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

:-?


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

No it's gone, its just a little fish that you can see everywhere, like this











CoolCichlid said:


> Mod edit: please refrain from personal attacks. Further violations will result in a locking of your thread.


Then why a "You're an idiot" phrase is permitted?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

CoolCichlid said:


> Then why a "You're an idiot" phrase is permitted?


It is not, which is why I chastised it. I do expect you to have the thicker skin in this discussion, so I use his comment as an example, yours (as the rebuttal) is deleted.

Thank you for understanding... :thumb:


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

=D>


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

:lol: :thumb: =D>


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Number6 said:


> CoolCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Then why a "You're an idiot" phrase is permitted?
> ...


Alright


----------

